
Nintendo Announces New Nintendo 3DS Portable System - pmjordan
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/27779/Nintendo_Announces_New_Nintendo_3DS_Portable_System.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GamasutraNews+%28Gamasutra+News%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
sjh
Reminds me of 3D Hidden Picture, a DSi Ware puzzle game, available in Japan:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5QSclrIdlE>

Supposedly this uses the DSi's camera the track the motion of the device and
adjust the displayed image to give it depth.

~~~
Luc
Everything's relative, but since the camera is stuck to the device I think it
makes sense to say it tracks the location of the player's eyes...

------
Tycho
Nintendo press releases crack me up sometimes. So they announced a handheld 3D
games machine, gave no further details, _but don't worry, it will be backwards
compatible with DSi and DS games._

That's like Ford announcing a flying car and saying nothing except it will be
backwards compatible with existing Michelin tyres.

~~~
hernan7
My son has had his DS for about 2 years now, and our investment in games is
far more than what the console originally costed. So, backwards compatibility
is indeed an important consideration if we were to buy a new console.

------
mortenjorck
Going from the Game Boy Advance to the DS, adding a second screen and
resistive touch opened up a new world of gameplay possibilities, even if only
a minority of DS games have really made good use of this configuration. But I
can't really see how 3D paves the way for anything gameplay-wise.

You can have in-game cues that make use of depth perception, but how much use
can that be when you're still only interacting in 2D? I could see something
like MotionPlus working here to allow the device itself to be tracked in 3D
space, but that gets problematic when the screen is attached to the user's
spatial input device. And this is to say nothing of players with limited depth
perception.

~~~
lallysingh
I remember the same arguments about color monitors. Some things are appealing
b/c they hit our senses better.

------
axod
Now _this_ is something to wow about. Forget the iPad, this is real
innovation.

------
viraptor
Does anyone know how it works? It's hard to find any real information about
this...

~~~
wesley
Unofficial:

Asahi in Japan offers the first word on how the 3DS achieves its 3D-ness by
suggesting that the new portable game machine with feature a parallax barrier
LCD from Sharp. The tech has apparently already been deployed in a few
cellphones over there and is described as "unsuitable" for large-screen TVs.
This is corroborated by Nikkei, which suggests that the screens on the new
device will be smaller than 4 inches diagonally, placing it closer to the DSi
than the 4.2-inch DSi XL / LL.

Other news from the latter source include so-called 3D control stick(s),
though it's not entirely clear whether this'll be anything massively new or
just a pair of analog nubs for us to push around. Either way, Nintendo is said
to have secured patents for the new control methodology in Japan late last
year. The Nikkei article also mentions improvements in WiFi transfers and
battery life, as well as a new vibration function. Now that we've got all that
out of the way, can someone please tell us if this thing has Tegra inside or
not?

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/23/nintendo-3ds-to-come-
with...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/23/nintendo-3ds-to-come-
with-3d-control-stick-vibration-and-sha/)

------
josh33
3D games? Sounds like we keep getting closer to augmented and virtual
realities like they had in Minority Report.

------
TheSOB88
Virtual Boy Mark II! I knew this day would come.

~~~
mcburton
that is the first thing I thought when I read this release.

